# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат Мира FMBB 2009 (малинуа).

## Tatjana

Результаты в ИПО: http://www.glisnik.com/zavody.php?id=261

----------


## Tatjana

Защита на 99 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ASw5...eature=related

----------

